# Covered Bridge Ride, Bucks Cty



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Is anyone doing this ride tomorrow? Last few years have been wet and cold, tomorrow should be great. 63 miles, lots of hills, great rest stops.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Didn't check the forum yesterday. I did this ride with a friend today and we had a great ride with no mechanical,flats and crashes. It was in the high 40's around 8:00AM with fog and sunny 82F at 1:00PM. Felt sorry for those overdressed riders.

Here is my data:

Bucks County Bridges Ride 10-09-11 by stoked76 at Garmin Connect - Details


----------

